# Saber vs Harry Potterverse



## TedMk2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a stomp, but since Kiritsugu managed to take down Hogwarts, how does Saber fare against the entire verse? This is just against the magic world, mind.

Scenario 1: Saber is dropped into the HPverse and attacks any magical being she comes across until there's nothing left. If necessary, HPverse gets knowledge and a weeks prep time.

Scenario 2: She fights everything at once.

Saber gets unlimited mana for both scenarios.


----------



## Weather (Jun 3, 2012)

How the hell doesn't Saber rape the everloving shit of this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a stomp, but since Kiritsugu managed to take down Hogwarts, how does Saber fare against the entire verse? This is just against the magic world, mind.
> 
> Scenario 1: Saber is dropped into the HPverse and attacks any magical being she comes across until there's nothing left. If necessary, HPverse gets knowledge and a weeks prep time.
> 
> ...



Saber rapes them, hard.


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's start by the basics
Saber has a high magic resistance, that's the only means of HP verse to attack. So they're useless
And well, that if they manage to attack.

Excalibur to Howgarts on episode 7, and the 90% of the verse is fucked


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well that was fast. I'd have thought the Nundu might give her some trouble in the second scenario, especially if there's many of them, but still. Do they stand a chance if she has limited mana and Avalon restricted? What about speed equalized?


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Well that was fast. I'd have thought the Nundu might give her some trouble in the second scenario, but still. Do they stand a chance if she has limited mana and Avalon restricted? What about speed equalized?



I'll repeat myself, Saber has high resistance to magic. They cannot harm her.
This thread is bad


----------



## Bloodblossom (Jun 3, 2012)

How does saber stop thousands of dementors say?

Or dozens of dragons.

Or miniature time machines.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Asune said:


> I'll repeat myself, Saber has high resistance to magic. They cannot harm her.


I don't recall it giving her protection from magical beings. Or even humans buffed with reinforcement magic, for that matter.


Asune said:


> This thread is bad


Don't neg me bro!


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2012)

What made you think this was a good idea?


----------



## Bloodblossom (Jun 3, 2012)

Dementors easily destroys her fighting spirit before she even unsheathed invisible air, then they suck out her soul. Any competent wizard can apparate to dodge lolscalibur.

Seriously this is a stomp in HP's favour.

Also claiming 'magic resistance' can stop thousands of avada kedavra is no limit fallacy.


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

Bloodblossom said:


> Dementors easily destroys her fighting spirit before she even unsheathed invisible air, then they suck out her soul. Any competent wizard can apparate to dodge lolscalibur.
> 
> Seriously this is a stomp in HP's favour.



Wut? Sir you had gained a neg for that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2012)

The Barrier of the Wind King gets unleashed, the Potheads start flying.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

"EXCALIBAHH!!!"

GG Harry Potter


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 3, 2012)

One Excaliblast is enough to destroy the entire verse



Bloodblossom said:


> Dementors easily destroys her fighting spirit before she even unsheathed invisible air, then they suck out her soul. Any competent wizard can apparate to dodge lolscalibur.
> 
> Seriously this is a stomp in HP's favour.
> 
> Also claiming 'magic resistance' can stop thousands of avada kedavra is no limit fallacy.



Silence


----------



## Bloodblossom (Jun 3, 2012)

If saber was fast would she be using a freaking motorcycle<low tier broomsticks to chase rider? What speed feats does excalibur beam have? Excalibur covers at most 60 degrees of phi and <90 degrees of theta in spherical coordinates how is she going to stop fatal attacks from all sides?

Quit the fucking wank.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe restricting Excalibur would've been a better handicap. What a mess I've made 



Lightning Heaven said:


> What made you think this was a good idea?


Honestly, from the Percy Jackson vs HPverse thread the ensuing discussion didn't seem like it was too much of a stomp, and judging by the OBD Wiki, Jackson has better stats than Saber in pretty much everything. If it was poor judgement on my part, I'm sorry.


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2012)

Bloodblossom said:


> If saber was fast would she be using a freaking motorcycle<low tier broomsticks to chase rider? What speed feats does excalibur beam have? Excalibur covers at most 60 degrees of phi and <90 degrees of theta in spherical coordinates how is she going to stop fatal attacks from all sides?



 You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Maybe restricting Excalibur would've been a better handicap. What a mess I've made
> 
> 
> Honestly, from the Percy Jackson vs HPverse thread the ensuing discussion didn't seem like it was too much of a stomp, and judging by the OBD Wiki, Jackson has better stats than Saber in pretty much everything. If it was poor judgement on my part, I'm sorry.



Well, you have to get your bases clear. Good to see that you recognize that is a bad thread.


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

Bloodblossom said:


> If saber was fast would she be using a freaking motorcycle<low tier broomsticks to chase rider? What speed feats does excalibur beam have? Excalibur covers at most 60 degrees of phi and <90 degrees of theta in spherical coordinates how is she going to stop fatal attacks from all sides?
> 
> Quit the fucking wank.


----------



## Ice (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 3, 2012)

My first thought was Dr. Dupe, but he has too many posts for that.

Then I thought of that one guy on Spacebattles who thought HP wizards could block Gridfire from a Culture ship because an anti-fire charm nullifies anything with fire in its name.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> My first thought was Dr. Dupe, but he has too many posts for that.
> 
> *Then I thought of that one guy on Spacebattles who thought HP wizards could block Gridfire from a Culture ship because an anti-fire charm nullifies anything with fire in its name. *



Tell me your not serious? No one can be that fucking stupid.



> If saber was fast would she be using a freaking motorcycle<low tier broomsticks to chase rider? What speed feats does excalibur beam have? Excalibur covers at most 60 degrees of phi and <90 degrees of theta in spherical coordinates how is she going to stop fatal attacks from all sides?
> 
> Quit the fucking wank.



And you're beyond redemption.

And it's called quick bursts of speed genius. Motorcycles are meant for travel and plus Servants burn up Prana like a friend when they fight. Think before you speak.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 3, 2012)

...There are no words for how much of a rape this is in Saber's Favor.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bloodblossom said:


> Quit the fucking wank.



Giving yourself advice? Good


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Tell me your not serious? No one can be that fucking stupid.



I wish I wasn't. Pretty sure he was just trolling, but still.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> ...There are no words for how much of a rape this is in Saber's Favor.



Saber who can react to Archer's Hrunting in F/HA. And IIRC can dip through machine gun fire. Can dip through a GoB barrage which can catch up to a F-15 (a Lancelot powered one at that). Dealt with such speeds. Excalibur can atomize tentacle monsters. One shotted Rider w/ Bellerophon. A weaker Excaliblast can take one life of Berserker. Can resist the effect of Command Seals which can even exceed the capacity of Servants. Dealt with Caster's bullshit who as a Magic user shits on HP verse.

And Harry Potter has a chance. El oh el.

Matter of fact, lets have Madea and Bluebeard run wild as well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse

Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse

Dimentio Vs. Harry Potterverse

Demitri Vs. Harry Potterverse

How do these go?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> ...



Ushiromiya Battler vs HP


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> ...



Avada Kedavras to the face for all of them


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ushiromiya Battler vs HP



Beatrice Vs. Harry Potterverse.


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> ...



Marisa ftw


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ushiromiya Battler vs HP



Endless nine shat on all Avada Kedavras

Just Maria vs HP


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh shit i forgot Omniversal Regulus Vs. Harry Potterverse


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Uchihas could win against HP, that says a lot


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess, out of those, the HPverse might be able to kill Marisa.

If she was asleep.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I guess, out of those, the HPverse might be able to kill Marisa.
> 
> If she was asleep.



I think she would still beat them even while she slept. 

Although they might have a chance against Regulus while he's sleeping because he can't punch them.


----------



## AITOW (Jun 3, 2012)

Harry Potter verse stomps multi directional avada kedavra GG saber


----------



## Asune (Jun 3, 2012)

AITOW said:


> Harry Potter verse stomps multi directional avada kedavra GG saber



Hope that you're kidding, seriously


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2012)

AITOW said:


> Harry Potter verse stomps multi directional avada kedavra GG saber





10char


----------



## AITOW (Jun 3, 2012)

Asune said:


> Hope that you're kidding, seriously


Problem???


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> ...



Touma with a Shotgun vs Harry Potterverse.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2012)

Touma gets his ass kicked by the recoil


----------



## Kurou (Jun 4, 2012)

Snape backhands him


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2012)

Alan Rickman smoking blunts with Jay & Silent Bob.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloodblossom said:


> If saber was fast would she be using a freaking motorcycle<low tier broomsticks to chase rider? What speed feats does excalibur beam have? Excalibur covers at most 60 degrees of phi and <90 degrees of theta in spherical coordinates how is she going to stop fatal attacks from all sides?
> 
> Quit the fucking wank.



Avalon.

I thought I told you to shut up and crawl back to the shit hole you came from, foul creature



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Darsh vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> Marisa Kirisame Vs. Harry Potterverse
> 
> ...



Belial Aensland vs HPverse


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 4, 2012)

Saber should have no difficulty at all dispatching HP verse. Heck any Servant worth their ass could take HP verse.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 4, 2012)

take away saber magic res and then maybey the harry potter vers has a shot thats if saber dosnt blitz them first


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck I forgot Bowser Vs. Harry Potterverse, Drawcia Vs. Harry Potterverse, Zalgo Vs. Harry Potterverse, Herobrine Vs. Harry Potterverse.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 4, 2012)

PakiSama said:


> take away saber magic res and then maybey the harry potter vers has a shot thats if saber dosnt blitz them first



Take away Saber and the HPverse might have a shot


----------



## Bloodblossom (Jun 4, 2012)

To use avalon's defensive power you have to sheath Excalibur, like I said the beam at most covers one side so she's completely open on the other.

Also the beam does not have the speed feats to suggest wizards who can teleport cant dodge it.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 4, 2012)

Saber has the speed to blitz the fuck out of everyone in the HP verse.

I'm not exaggerating when I say they probably won't even notice that she's killing them.

I'm not even going to bother addressing your points. Too tired.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't Saber hypersonic? How do human-level wizards react to that in time to teleport?

Edit: And... ninja'd. Seems like she'd just blitz, then.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

What exactly are they supposed to do to her?

Seriously?

She's got obscene magic resist, so good Medusa's eyes of stone do jack shit, GG Basilisk.

Her luck is so obscene that a one hit kill conceptual attack doesn't even manage to do that

Hell, isn't she dragonblood? She'll befriend their dragons

well friend look at that Saber + Dragons vs. HP verse.


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Jun 4, 2012)

What;s stopping the spellcasters from amping up their physical stats to fight her ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

The fact that no one in Harry Potter has ever done that.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously though

A single Martial Mage would have ruined so many people's collective shit.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm more surprised at the fact that this is still going on than the OP putting Saber of all servants against the HPverse.

They'd might fare a bit better against Saber Alter though. 

Speaking of HP, who is the weakest servant who can solo the verse?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 4, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> I'm more surprised at the fact that this is still going on than the OP putting Saber of all servants against the HPverse.
> 
> They'd might fare a bit better against Saber Alter though.
> 
> Speaking of HP, who is the weakest servant who can solo the verse?



Could Archer pull it off?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

Archer

hell Archer would have fun doing it.

He's a mage killer and boy are Harry Potter Mages squishy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2012)

Supersentaiguy said:


> What;s stopping the spellcasters from amping up their physical stats to fight her ?



When the fuck is any HP Wizard Madea level all of a sudden?




I might think about it if they can do that (they can't).

Not to mention she can trade blows with Berserker. No one character is that strong.



> Seriously though
> 
> A single Martial Mage would have ruined so many people's collective shit.



Kiritsugu vs HP, oh wait...



> Could Archer pull it off?



Archer would rape. Hard.



> Archer
> 
> hell Archer would have fun doing it.
> 
> He's a mage killer and boy are Harry Potter Mages squishy.



Broken Phantasm + access to UBW
Sniping people from deep


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's the problem with Harry Potter Mages

1. They're arrogant as fuck, I mean jesus christ look at the average mage and he'll think him so much holier than though nonmagic user

2. They're squishy, if you're not hagrid or a werewolf, fucking good luck finding a guy that actually knows how to fight respectably.

3. Their magic is largely static, wands wands wands and any other kind of magic requires way too much prep.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Here's the problem with Harry Potter Mages
> 
> 1. They're arrogant as fuck, I mean jesus christ look at the average mage and he'll think him so much holier than though nonmagic user
> 
> ...



Not to mention the spells themselves are slow as molasses.

Aoko Aozaki vs HP
Zelretch vs HP
Tohsaka Rin (Gem Sword or Kaleido Ruby) vs HP


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2012)

HK-47 and Kiritsugu vs Hogwarts :hestonlaugh


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 4, 2012)

Hk-47 destroys them with his sarcasm


----------



## Judas (Jun 4, 2012)

Dean Winchester with Rabbit's Foot and the Impala vs Hogwarts


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 4, 2012)

C5 Everywhere


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 4, 2012)

Sol Badguy vs HP


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2012)

*Q: *Weakest servant from the entire Fate series who can solo HPverse?


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*A*: Go! Go! Ko-Ji-Rou!


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 4, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> *Q: *Weakest servant from the entire Fate series who can solo HPverse?



That would be True Asassin


----------



## Asune (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll say that all servants can against te HP verse
Damn wish I could neg him more, but I have to spread more rep


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> That would be True Asassin



Robin Hood?  (haven't played the game but from the looks of it he looks...meh)


----------



## Asune (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll repeat myself. The fact that an Uchiha can solo HP verse, says a lot...


----------



## Calamity (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm...it speaks volumes.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2012)

stomp thread, locking.


----------

